# mites in auboise



## Maplewood Stud

regually treat my mice for mites anyway (with beauphar spot on for gerbils) but have just noticed some mites in the auboise.

i have some mite spray that is just for the cages, that i believe is a johnsons brand, cage and hutch - cant remember without looking, that is designed to be sprayed onto cage surfaces NOT on the animals themselves.

do u think this would be ok to spray on the auboise, or is there any other way i could get rid of them? x


----------



## SarahC

Yes,I spray my entire shed and all wooden cages with this type of insecticide and experience no problems.


----------



## Cait

That's bizarre, never seen that in mine but I do avoid bags of any bedding with holes in like the plague (as it's stored outside at the farm shop and would be easily contaminated if open). I expect the hot weather has brought on cases of mites everywhere, I have sprayed all of my mice as a preventative due to the very hot and humid weather this week. If it was me I'd chuck the whole bag (or compost it as it's biodegradable stuff) but if Sarah has used that spray stuff with success then it must be ok! Maybe try it on one cage before using it on them all though?


----------



## Maplewood Stud

have just found the spray out and it is the johnsons cage and hutch ill spray the beddin, dont wanna throw away as its nearly a full bag  will go and get some beauphar later and treat everybody in case x


----------



## MarlaAlVutha

I know this is an older post but to help prevent mites in my shavings I freeze the unopened bag for 24-48hrs before using. I love the winters here (USA-PA) cause i can leave it outside to freeze for the required time. I learned this many many years ago when I first started breeding rats. The only time I have had to treat my mice for mites was once when I was in too much of a hurry to freeze the bag. But thats the way my luck runs LOL


----------



## moustress

Freezing is good if it's cold where you are, or doing it in the freezer if you have room. Microwaving would work for small amounts of bedding, I guess. Personally, I save the microwaving for the oats and wheat and barley as I only need 8 or 10 obs. a night of that stuff.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Be very careful when microwaving ANYTHING that is dry. It will catch fire much more quickly than you might think. When I was a child I caught my house on fire this way.


----------



## moustress

Yeah, that's one good reason not to do that with bedding; the grain has a high enough water content that there is plenty of condensation onto the insides on the container and the lid (I use glass only) that I need to wipe it off and let the grain dry a bit before storing it.

I've heard of guys trying to use the microwave to dry underwear or socks quickly, and letting fire to the thing. I find that a hairdryer works better and since you're holding the drying item in a hand, it's easy to control the process. Off topic; sorry.


----------



## Jack Garcia

If you want to sterilize bedding by heat, the best method is to bake it in your oven. This is how I sterilize apple branches for the mice to play on. Just a few minutes at 500 degrees will kill just about any bacteria or parasites that could be there.


----------



## harlequin stud

hi there

just put a sprinkle of ant powder in the bottom
of the cage before you put the shavings or anything in this will kill any mite at all
as it is very good not just for ants and good thing is they do not have to get close to the powder it will just kill anything and it bloody cheap

i have been using for about a year and never had any mites
i have had mice come back from shows with mites and they are clear within a few mins
of going back were there is ant powder

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?i ... ant+powder
and the do a cheaper one

hope this helps paul


----------



## WoodWitch

Jack Garcia said:


> Be very careful when microwaving ANYTHING that is dry. It will catch fire much more quickly than you might think. When I was a child I caught my house on fire this way.


Wise words!
Hay and microwaves are a dangerous combination......I discovered this myself a while back :roll:


----------



## Cait

I have to say I'd advise against using ant powder! It's toxic and could cause serious problems for the mice - why do you think they put so many warnings on the packet, especially regarding children! A natural antiseptic/antifungal like tea tree will discourage mites, and you can spray a mix of tea tree and water into the cage after cleaning and let it dry before replacing bedding if that's the way you want to try and prevent mites. Personally I don't treat for them unless they're there (and any new stock) and have never had problems.


----------



## harlequin stud

load of rubbish i use it yankidoodle stud uses it
so does terry thorne / david leigh / david bumford

and bever had aby probs

paul


----------



## Cait

Each to their own but there's no way you'll catch me trying that.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha

MouseBreeder said:


> A natural antiseptic/antifungal like tea tree will discourage mites, and you can spray a mix of tea tree and water into the cage after cleaning and let it dry before replacing bedding if that's the way you want to try and prevent mites. Personally I don't treat for them unless they're there (and any new stock) and have never had problems.


Wow that is a good idea I had not thought of. I know you can put tea tree oil in your shampoo as a prevantative for lice. Do you think putting it in shampoo might help for cats and dogs as well? Flea and tick season is just around the corner for us.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Absolutely not! Very small amounts of tea tree oil will kill a cat!


----------

